# ITP monster mayhems



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

30x9x14 front, 30x10x14 rear


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks good, how are you liking them so far?


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Love them. Running w/w now.


----------



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

nice I just put 28" mega's on mine, skinny wide haven't been out much yet I have 7lbs air in them but might lower the pressure if it rides to rough. gonna get vfj's stage 3 clutch next week


----------

